

Show HN: My learn-Zend project -- A chat room on top of all the web's sites - pre
http://webace.dalliance.net/Blog/show?id=20120608-Launch.phtml

======
duiker101
As far as i remember you are not the first to do something like this. I will
try to find the other project. You have done a good job but if you wish this
to be more than a learn project i suggest you to dedicate some time to the
style ;)

~~~
Tim-Boss
It was called OLark if my memory hasn't failed me. From what I remember it was
semi-popular for a while but ultimately died a death of user scarcity as only
the most popular websites ever had >1 active user with the program installed.
Let me try find the link.... [edit]
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=801242>

~~~
dgabriel
I don't think OLark is _quite_ dead. They seem to be doing fine.

~~~
pre
Hummm, that does look pretty similar, and they're charging a fortune! Weird.

------
dutchbrit
I wouldn't really call Zend "lightweight", I find it to be rather an
overkill.. That being said, nice work!

Was this built on the latest stable release or on Zend Framework 2 beta 4?

~~~
pre
Latest stable.

And it's lightweight compared to Symfony, which the PHP web framework I'd
previously used.

------
fuzzix
Nice work, Adam.

(Also, long time - how are things?)

~~~
pre
Cheers.

Things are good, at least assuming I find a new job at some point soonish.

~~~
thatusertwo
Im in the same boat, got laid off when the company ran out of money, haven't
yet found anything decent.

~~~
pre
Good luck!

Let me know if you see anything and I'll grab it first!

